# Military and Antique Show



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Did anyone hit the fairgrounds this weekend for the Military and Antique show? What did you think?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't even know it was happening. Then again, I've been so busy between things at home and work, I wouldn't have had time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

They didn't advertise well. I happened across something about it on another message board, someone had gotten an email about it. But they didn't even tell you what building it was in. I figured the Jim Graham building, because gun shows are usually in there, but it was way down the other end. Nothing in the newspaper or anything. It was weird.


----------

